

How A Web Design Goes Straight To Hell - joering2
http://smashinghub.com/how-a-web-design-goes-straight-to-hell.htm

======
jcastro
This seems like it's just ripping off content from theoatmeal?

~~~
xauronx
Yeah, I was wondering the same thing. They took an oatmeal comic and put it in
a shitty wrapper.

Oh, wait: "inspiration credit goes to theoatmeal for making it."

Inspiration credit... to the people who thought of it, designed it, made it
and published it.

